# FYI: Counterfiet Leupolds Making The Rounds



## JBS (Oct 16, 2010)

Just passing this on, gents.  This isn't the first time, and I guess these things come in waves- which makes sense when we're talking about importation...



> I would like to make everyone aware that there are some fake Leupolds  going around. These rifle scopes are made in China, and are in no way  are affiliated with Leupold and Stevens, and will not be serviced by  them. These scopes can look like a legit Leupold to the untrained eye.  The easiest way to spot them is by the gold paint on the ring at the  objective end and on the bronze "L" medallion. On most Leupolds this ring  and medalion are not gold plated, however they can be ordered with 24  ct. gold plating, and the fake scopes look a little bit like these. A  jeweler or other person familiar with gold plating can easily tell the  difference between real gold and paint, but I know a couple of fairly  intelligent people who have gotten fooled. Please make sure you by your  Leupold from a reputable source, such as XXXXXXXXXXXXX.com _(the only  on-line resource I will use)_ or otherwise legit business. You can  contact Leupold & Stevens for more info.


----------

